# Ansässig / Steuerrecht



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2005)

[off topic - rausgezogen von hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123228#123228 ]

Hmm. Mir kam gerade was, mag Quatsch sein...


			
				Denic schrieb:
			
		

> Der administrative Ansprechpartner (admin-c) [...] Mitzuteilen sind Name, Anschrift, Telefonnummer und E-Mail-Adresse des admin-c. *Sofern* der Domaininhaber seinen Sitz nicht in Deutschland hat, ist der admin-c zugleich dessen Zustellungsbevollmächtigter i. S. v. §§ 174 f ZPO; er muss in diesem Falle seinerseits in Deutschland ansässig sein und mit seiner Straßenanschrift angegeben werden.


Wenn also der Domaininhaber in Deutschland ansässig ist, muss der Admin NICHT in Deutschland ansässig sein?

Falls doch: Wenn ein admin in Deutschland ansässig ist, muss er das doch wohl für die gesamte Zeit sein, die er admin-c ist, oder? Sonst müsste doch für die Zeit, in der er NICHT ansässig ist, ein anderer Admin bestimmt werden. Also ist der admin einer Domain a***.de entweder dauerhaft hier ansässig oder die Domain ist nicht entsprechend der Denic-Richtlinien registriert, oder?

Was heisst "ansässig" eigentlich steuerrechtlich? Für den Herrn ... z.B.? (insbesondere für seine Funktion a.a.O.)


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2005)

...meiner Meinung nach gehupft, wie gesprungen! Entweder der Domaininhaber oder der Admin-C soll in D ansässig sein. "Ansässig" bedeutet doch im weitesten Sinne eine ladungsfähige Anschrift zu haben, damit der Schriftverkehr umgehend, ungehindert zugestellt werden kann. Wenn der Schriftsatzempfänger (vorübergehend) nicht an seiner deutschen Anschrift ist aber gewährleistet, dass der Schriftverkehr seine Kenntnis erlangt, sollte den Vorgaben hinreichend Geltung verschafft sein. Zumindest bei der Umsetzung der haueigenen §§ der Denic ist die Umsetzung so anscheinend gängige Praxis.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> "Ansässig" bedeutet doch im weitesten Sinne eine ladungsfähige Anschrift zu haben, damit der Schriftverkehr umgehend, ungehindert zugestellt werden kann.


 keine Ahnung, wir sind ja beide keine Juristen. Ich nehme mal an, dass es dann auf das hinausläuft, was in den meisten "Doppelbesteuerungsabkommen" steht: Ist eine Person in mehreren Staaten "ansässig", entscheidet das "Lebensmittelpunktsprinzip". Denic war ja nur der Aufhänger für die juristische (steuerrechtliche) Frage, ob es Einfluss auf die Steuerpflichten einer Person hat, wenn sie (auch) in Deutschland ansässig ist. Oder ob es Einfluss auf die steuerliche Beurteilung der Person in ihrem ausländischen Heimatland hat...


----------

